# Grandma's Rose Garden Knitted Lace Stole



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This stole is Shetland based, but is knit in one piece from one delicate lacy edge to the other. There are no sewn or knitted on borders.

All four rose-filled lace edges are garter based and are set apart from the middle section by a double row of eyelets. The center panel can be worked in either a garter or stockinette base and is made up of a network or rose trellises which opens to reveal two separate fields of roses.

Because of the Rose Trellis motif's 22 row construction, the whole pattern had to be charted.

This pattern is inspired by my Grandma Bryant, who was always busy cooking or baking, crocheting delicate doilies, or working in the garden with her beautiful flowers.

In her back yard was a hybrid tea rose that covered the trellis set out for it, then rambled along the old rusty wire fence, covering it with its pale pink blossoms. Starts from that old rose now cover an arbor in my yard. It is wonderful watching my granddaughters play under it as a gentle breeze loosens the blossoms and a snowstorm of pale pink petals falls around their uplifted, smiling faces.

This stole is knit on US#3 needles and consumed 1260 yards of natural white, heavy lace weight, hand spun yarn. It blocked to 24 x 70 inches.

This pattern is available for purchase on Ravelry: 
$6

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-rose-garden

Thanks so very much for looking.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work! Are you offering the pattern for sale? If so, where can it be purchased?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That is absolutely lovely. I love it


----------



## north66 (Oct 27, 2012)

That is very beautiful. Did you also spin the wool?


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for supplying the link. This one takes you straight to your actual page.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-rose-garden

Once again, I love the shawl!!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> Thank you for supplying the link. This one takes you straight to your actual page.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-rose-garden
> 
> Once again, I love the shawl!!!!


Thanks. All of this technology stuff just boggles my mind. I edited the information to include the link you supplied.

And Thank you for loving my design. She has taken over a year to get to this spot. It is a really good feeling to finally have her flying.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl! this design is so timeless...
you have done it again Rosalie! not only is it a beautiful shawl, but I am thinking that done in size 10 crochet thread that it would make a beautiful table runner or dresser scarf.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

north66 said:


> That is very beautiful. Did you also spin the wool?


Thank you. Yes, I did spin the wool. It's from a ewe who my husband raised from a newborn lamb. She's 11 years old and still thinks he is her "mother." She is very tame and very gentle unless there is grain in sight. Then she turns into a steam roller.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! You are very talented!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, wonderful stole!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Your new design is classically stunning! Congratulations an another fantastic design...worth all the time it took!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

So lovely and pristine, Rosalie...I think the design shows so beautifully in white with your perfect knitting. Worth every moment of your time. Grandma would be so proud.

Congratulations!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

A stunning design, Rosalie! So feminine and delicate, a lovely heirloom shawl. I love the fact that you spun your own sheep's wool to knit it up. Congratulations on number 2! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

So beautiful! Your hand spun yarn is perfect for the design. So delicate. A gorgeous design, perfectly knitted and blocked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I fixed your link for you. You had a period at the end of the link where you'd finished your sentence. The best way to add the link is to do a copy/paste. Don't try to put any punctuation at the end or if you do, be sure to add a space after the link or it won't work. 

Beautiful shawl!! It's just lovely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh, Rosalie, I love your Grandma's Rose Garden stole and the story behind it. It brings back fond memories of my Grandmother's arch trellis with tiny little pale pink roses. I always wanted an arch trellis with roses growing on it. Your stole is gorgeous! Keep the patterns coming. I just downloaded your pattern. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhh, Rosalie, I love your Grandma's Rose Garden stole and the story behind it. It brings back fond memories of my Grandmother's arch trellis with tiny little pale pink roses. I always wanted an arch trellis with roses growing on it. Your stole is gorgeous! Keep the patterns coming. I just downloaded your pattern. Thanks! ;0)


Thank you! I hope you enjoy the process and the resulting stole.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Thank you! I hope you enjoy the process and the resulting stole.


I am sure I will love the process and result. I will post when finished. It will be awhile. I am doing baby stuff. ;0)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

STUNNING!!!!*


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I fixed your link for you. You had a period at the end of the link where you'd finished your sentence. The best way to add the link is to do a copy/paste. Don't try to put any punctuation at the end or if you do, be sure to add a space after the link or it won't work.
> 
> Beautiful shawl!! It's just lovely.


And I fixed your title... you need to note whether knitted or crocheted, and also state what your pattern *IS* (descriptive), not just what it is named.

It's a beautiful stole. So glad you listed it with us.


----------



## Tinkbug (Dec 31, 2013)

What a beautiful stole!!! Congratulations- and thank you for sharing the lovely pictures and story. You are an inspiration.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely design.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful stole,i love your use of the cats paw pattern,i have book marked it for my next project.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Another beautiful design


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking. Downloaded the pattern. Thank you for your time, talent, and creativity.


----------



## scroggie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lovely! I've always wanted to try a Shetland lace wrap. Recently I purchased some 100% lace silk, with that intention. I'm on my way to Raverly to check it out.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That's so lovely!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

This is stunning. Wonderful pattern, beautiful wool, and superb pattern creation and execution. Love everything about it.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really prettyxx


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

how stunning and elegant -- what a tribute to your family; from the gardener to the shepard to the knitter. Gorgeous! Debi


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking.. wish I had the eyesight to do lace..xo


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Debi, Thank You. 

That 2 ply lace weight yarn took at least a month to spin. What really makes it special is that our DD#1 and 2 granddaughters were in Tennessee and going thru a horrible time. The girls would call and talk for hours...literally. We bought a phone with a headset so I could spin and talk. One wanted me to tell her stories. She loved the stories. I think she needed them, but my imagination was sure taxed coming up with new ones.

So while the shawl started as a memorial to my Grandmother, it is filled with memories of talking with my Granddaughters.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosalie, that is beautiful. You did a wonderful job with it. With the dedication and the use of your own handspun, this is truly a special stole.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very delicate and very beautiful.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank You Ladies. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Rosalie, this is breathtakingly beautiful and I WILL
make it!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Kay, Thank you so much. It isn't a fast knit, but it sure does turn out pretty.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

This is simply stunning! What a beautiful design and story behind it!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Kay, Thank you so much. It isn't a fast knit, but it sure does turn out pretty.


Nothing is fast for me, but I finally finished the cross stitch stocking I've been working on - the stitching part, anyway - and my fingers are itching to knit. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This shawl is fantastic! What lovely work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another beautifully stunning shawl.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a pretty small stash and I'll have to see what I have a thousand yards in - lately I have tried not to buy less than that - but I'll just have to see. I do have some cashmere....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I have a pretty small stash and I'll have to see what I have a thousand yards in - lately I have tried not to buy less than that - but I'll just have to see. I do have some cashmere....


Aim for 1300 yards. One of the test knitters used 1120 yards using Zephyr, but I used 1267 yards using Knit Picks' Shadow Tonal. It was weird how the yardage I used for the hand spun was so close to the Knit Picks'. Personal tension and yarn choice make a huge difference. You do not want to spend weeks knitting this pattern only to discover you don't have enough yarn for the last couple inches.

I'd avoid anything that doesn't like frogged. Even after knitting this pattern 4 times, I still did a bit of tinking when I lost concentration.

I so hope you like it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So. Beautiful, a great keepsake. You should be proud!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous, Rosalie.
As usual your knitting is impeccable & now you add your own designing to make it more alluring. 
I love that close up with the rose.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so prettyxx


----------

